

Flow XO – Automated sales and marketing workflows for your existing cloud apps - FlowXO

We&#x27;ve created Flow XO so that anyone can build high level sales and marketing workflows on top of their existing cloud apps.<p>Currently supporting Mailchimp, Insightly, Capsule, Pipedrive, Gmail, Google Calendar.<p>Takes workflow integration and automation to the next level - what app should we build in next?
======
slp123987
What's the website address?

~~~
FlowXO
Hi

Find us at [https://flowxo.com](https://flowxo.com)

Please let us know what you think - Any thoughts on what we should build in
next?

~~~
slp123987
What about a payment system that would be great

